# Kahr break in



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Finally I got around to breaking in this little bugger. 213 rounds without a hitch. 202 WWB (each box of 100 came with 101 actually) and 11 rounds of Remington 147gr. Golden Saber(leaves me 14 for carry out of a box of 25) Its a pretty snappy little gun. I was not allowed to do double taps at the range I was at so I don't know how quickly I could get back on target if I had to. I suspect it wont be too big of a problem. Now it slides up a spot to my carry piece and the .380 goes back to making my safe nice and pretty. I really like the large combat style sights on it. My buddy put a couple mags through it as I tried his new Taurus 731 in .32 H&R mag (a very nice little gun) with strict orders to tell me what round and which mag it was if he had any problems. He loaded the 7rd mag as I put some .32 down range and then I hear "hey Geoff it didn't shoot" It turns out he didn't fully slam home the mag and it loaded the first but the mag wasn't in far enough for the next round to be stripped off the magazine. Other than that, not a single problem. I am very pleased with this gun. Now I need a full size 9mm and a snubby .38 and my pistol lust will be fulfilled...........yeah right:mrgreen: we all know that will never happen. I'll try and post some pics later.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Liar,liar, pants on fire. No man can have enough guns. Josh'n with you a little Mr Nuke. I am way older than you and I say that after everyone I buy anymore and then here comes another I just got to have. Just be smart and keep all the boxes and paper works. Don't sell any untill they triple in value and you have three of them. Good luck.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

When I accumulate a collect ike Spacedoggie's... someone lock me up!

HAHHAA

Nuke...

Sure you don't want a .45 too? No collection is "complete" without at LEAST one .45ACP....

lol

Jeff


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Which model Kahr?


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> When I accumulate a collect ike Spacedoggie's... someone lock me up!
> 
> HAHHAA
> 
> ...


Believe me, a 1911 is definately on the list, I just don't know when I can afford the one I want. And Milquetoast, sorry I thought you would see it in my signature, it is a Kahr PM9.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*good*

nukehayes; Sir; by jimmyncrickets you better take the Mrs. Nukehayes a shooting. Sir; you'll get a switchin:smt023 But that was good shooting.
My shooting buddy has P9 and we have lit up the range blasting away.
I enjoy his:smt033 His bullets shoot good:mrgreen:
Now before you go off chasin another slim line gun; take the Mrs. and let her feel how the fun is:smt083 Don't instruct; don't discipline; don't yell; point her down range and enjoy her enjoying herself. Do not misconstrue my act of discipline with SAFETY. Load it and hand it. That'll get the job done.:smt033


----------

